# Tex Shooter Bands



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I ordered a few sets of band assemblies from Tex Shooter (Bill) this past Tuesday and they arrived in the mail today (Friday). I have not slung them up yet, but if the packaging and workmanship are any indication these will be awesome. You can see the workmanship in the cutting, forming, and tying...just nice stuff. You should buy some even if you don't need them.

He sells them with our without formed pouches and in three different weights...light, field and express to meet all of your needs. If you are interested you can look up up on the forum.

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

boy, those look swell, I'm sure your going to like them.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

He has been at this awhile and it shows.
I use his latex tube and cut my own from his sheets.
Fantastic stuff.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Tex has very good products. I've used his sheet latex and tubes, top notch and He's a square shooter to deal with!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Gosh, thanks guys! -- Tex


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Tex's customer service is second t none! Have ordered bands and sets in the past and this week I received the tubes. I am so looking forward to lowering the sky-rat population at my folks place. And I want Tex to be my Uncle, too!


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

I ordered pouches the other day and they shipped the same day!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i would order them regular and a lot , but he dosent ship to the uk


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

they are fantastic bands and i 100% reccomend them


----------



## Shooter4829 (Jun 17, 2012)

ill have to get me a set of those...or 10.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Ry-Shot-

Tell me what you would like from Tex and I will order them and mail them to you.

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Flatbands or Tubes, Tex is at the Top of the Heap.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Darrell, it sure is good to see you post on here and thanks for the Kudos. If you have not seen this fine shooter shoot, go take a look. -- Tex
http://www.youtube.com/user/pfshooter


----------



## sniper62 (Feb 25, 2012)

I just ordered 5 of the single band sets. They arrived quick and shoot nice on my Pocket Predator Arrow shot Ergo.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Just got my sheets and pouches today!!! Hooked it up on my hts, awesome, when it comes to slingshot rubber, he is the best in the business


----------

